# 605 poly grips



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey.
just bought a like new poly framed. 357 snubbie. Wondering if they make bigger grips? I like the wood grips. Especially the rosebud colored ones. Anyone know of any aftermarket grips that will work?
Also how bout lasers that might work? Ive saw a few that says small frame Taurus and round button n j frame but not sure what I need. Thanks everyone. Hg


----------

